# Anyone mining with R7 260x?



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Can't find any info on what a 260x gets on various counts like LTC or MAX...
> 
> Anyone mining with this card as all the 270s and 280x's are gone..
> 
> Looking to maybe put a 3 card rig together.. so wattage usage would be great for figuring out the PSU I need as well..
> 
> Much appreciated!


Bit coin mining will be dead in less than 4 months. China gave it the kiss of death and it has been racked by all sorts of security problems. But what is the coup de grace is the fact that it is taking longer and longer to find new bit coins as they are extremely rare and more and more people are searching which translates into reduced bit coin production from each computer, lower return on your investment. It takes months now to just pay off the expense of the video cards . My prediction dead in 3-4 months and AMD graphics cards will revert back to their list prices or even lower. DON'T waste your money on coin mining.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Bit coin mining will be dead in less than 4 months. China gave it the kiss of death and it has been racked by all sorts of security problems. But what is the coup de grace is the fact that it is taking longer and longer to find new bit coins as they are extremely rare and more and more people are searching which translates into reduced bit coin production from each computer, lower return on your investment. It takes months now to just pay off the expense of the video cards . My prediction dead in 3-4 months and AMD graphics cards will revert back to their list prices or even lower. DON'T waste your money on coin mining.


I appreciate the insight.. and I have similar fears but its hanging in there.. been mining a few months already and made some pocket change.. Currently making $20 a day with only 2 cards going.. Even if its only for another 2 months I wouldn't mind an additional $20 a day.. It would cover the equipment at least if it does crash within 2..


----------



## Caldeio

R7 260X, R7 260X 2GD5 OC = 255 khash

It takes 1 month to return investment on my 270x toxic mining protoshares.

I don't think it's going to crash at all, I think the prices are going to get higher. I'm not going to invest all my money into this for sure. Once my 270x turns a profit, I'll decide to get another with those profits or not.

I'll seen BTC go from 850$ to 108 then to 650 when I woke up. I saw Maxcoin go from 900 something to a bit over 100 now. It's risky for sure.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> R7 260X, R7 260X 2GD5 OC = 255 khash
> 
> It takes 1 month to return investment on my 270x toxic mining protoshares.
> 
> I don't think it's going to crash at all, I think the prices are going to get higher. I'm not going to invest all my money into this for sure. Once my 270x turns a profit, I'll decide to get another with those profits or not.
> 
> I'll seen BTC go from 850$ to 108 then to 650 when I woke up. I saw Maxcoin go from 900 something to a bit over 100 now. It's risky for sure.


Yea I was going to pick up more cards today.. But honestly the market doesnt seem stable at all as of late.. As much as you can still make a profit.. It sure is of how long and how little will that profit eventually get..

Not really worth sinking $1,200 into another rig especially when its a sub par set up as $1,200 should get you 3 280x's and not 3 7870s that doesnt even equal 2 280x's


----------



## Gungnir

Out of curiosity, I decided to calculate the hashrate/cost ratio for the 260X through 290X. This includes a basic, 4 GPU-capable system (Haswell Celeron, B85 mobo, 4gb RAM, flash stick for BAMT or CRaPE, PSU(s) of sufficient wattage, and powered risers), using current costs from Newegg. Note that the hashrates are approximate.

4x 260X - 1000kH/s - $ 904.91 system cost - 1.105 kH/s*/*$
4x 270 - 1800kH/s - $1344.91 system cost - 1.338 kH/s*/*$
4x 270X - 2000kH/s - $1564.90 system cost - 1.278 kH/s*/*$
4x 280X - 3000kH/s - $2324.90 system cost - 1.290 kH/s*/*$
4x 290 - 3600kH/s - $2844.90 system cost - 1.265 kH/s*/*$
4x 290X - 4000kH/s - $3644.90 system cost - 1.097 kH/s*/*$

It seems that the 270 remains the most cost-efficient. If you already have PCIe slots to fill, the 260X, 270, and 270X are the most cost-efficient on their own, with the higher end cards fairing significantly worse.

@OP: You could try mining Yacoin on 4gb R7 240s or 250s, if you want a cheap mining system; although that'd only be relevant for one coin, currently.


----------



## Caldeio

My 270x gets 1775-1790 c/m in protoshares right now. Oc'd +65 core +60mem


----------



## H Allen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Bit coin mining will be dead in less than 4 months. China gave it the kiss of death and it has been racked by all sorts of security problems. But what is the coup de grace is the fact that it is taking longer and longer to find new bit coins as they are extremely rare and more and more people are searching which translates into reduced bit coin production from each computer, lower return on your investment. It takes months now to just pay off the expense of the video cards . My prediction dead in 3-4 months and AMD graphics cards will revert back to their list prices or even lower. DON'T waste your money on coin mining.


Not sure what your trying to say about China giving a kiss of death to bitcoin, they may have shutdown last december but if you are not updated with news they are now back in bitcoin and a couple of changes happen. The government now looks at all the transactions too.
PROOF: http://www.cnbc.com/id/101379801


----------



## ivanlabrie

I mine on 4 R7 240 2gb's...got em as a payment for a job I did.

They look cool too xD



1250cpm
437kh/s mining scrypt
220kh/s mining vertcoin
9kh/s mining yacoin
214mh/s mining maxcoin


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Out of curiosity, I decided to calculate the hashrate/cost ratio for the 260X through 290X. This includes a basic, 4 GPU-capable system (Haswell Celeron, B85 mobo, 4gb RAM, flash stick for BAMT or CRaPE, PSU(s) of sufficient wattage, and powered risers), using current costs from Newegg. Note that the hashrates are approximate.
> 
> 4x 260X - 1000kH/s - $ 904.91 system cost - 1.105 kH/s*/*$
> 4x 270 - 1800kH/s - $1344.91 system cost - 1.338 kH/s*/*$
> 4x 270X - 2000kH/s - $1564.90 system cost - 1.278 kH/s*/*$
> 4x 280X - 3000kH/s - $2324.90 system cost - 1.290 kH/s*/*$
> 4x 290 - 3600kH/s - $2844.90 system cost - 1.265 kH/s*/*$
> 4x 290X - 4000kH/s - $3644.90 system cost - 1.097 kH/s*/*$
> 
> It seems that the 270 remains the most cost-efficient. If you already have PCIe slots to fill, the 260X, 270, and 270X are the most cost-efficient on their own, with the higher end cards fairing significantly worse.
> 
> @OP: You could try mining Yacoin on 4gb R7 240s or 250s, if you want a cheap mining system; although that'd only be relevant for one coin, currently.


Which one is a rebranded 7870?


----------



## H Allen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Which one is a rebranded 7870?


270X is rebranded 7870 and 270 is for 7850


----------



## JMattes

Cool maybe with a few adjustments I can OC the 270 to equal close to the 7870..

It saves me $150 in hardware.. so I think a small percent lose is ok..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Allen*
> 
> 270X is rebranded 7870 and 270 is for 7850


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Cool maybe with a few adjustments I can OC the 270 to equal close to the 7870..
> 
> It saves me $150 in hardware.. so I think a small percent lose is ok..


That's not accurate actually...7870 is slower for mining vs even the r9 270.

270 and 270x are the exact same card with different stock clock speeds.


----------



## Carlitos714

270's is where its at. I plan on getting 6 of them once I get 2 or 3 more 7970's. I currently have 3 x 7970 (720 khs each total watts 820 watts x 92% psu eff= 754 watts).

Example I mined Topcoin when I only had 2 x 7970 (1440 khs) for about 3 days and have 7,700,000 coins. current rate of topcoin is 0.00000006

lets do the math

0.00000006 btc x 7,700,000 = 0.462 btc
0.0462 x $637 (current price on btc-e) = $294.29

I pull about 30-34 kw a day with 3 7970. I will set up at 34 just to play it safe but i really pull about 30-31. 34 kw x 30 days= 1020 kw a month. here in SD pay in tiers. I think the hightest i pay is like 20 cents on the highest tier.I'll just leave at .20 (1020x .20= $204).

So basically mining for 3 days pays my electric bill putting some really high numbers just in case. My plan is to mine to pay my electric bill and internet/cable and the rest is profit for me. Either sell or keep.

In reality it comes down to what coin you mine. I constantly check new coins and look at network hashrate. If every jump on it so do I. There has been a few times where I jump on new coins really fast so I get lots of coins. Its a gamble, but you can control your outcome. If you simply just let it mine one coin for the whole month you could make $$ but switching coins is what is working for me.

I don't mine a coin unless it make a min of $20 using 3x 7970. I try to say at the $30 mark. Get familiar with your energy consumption. I was pulling about 26-30 kw a day in december with only 1 7970. Now I get about the same with 3x 7970. I made some serious changes in my home when it comes to energy consumption. My biggest enemy was my central heating. The kids room was the coldest room. What I do now is put my rig in their room (controlled via teamviewer) about 1-2 hours before they go to sleep and the room gets hot. It wont get cold in their until about 5 or 6 am. I put my heater at 76 f and sometimes it wont even kick in. Next step is to get them a small heater in their room just in case (which I will pay with coins I mined).


----------



## JMattes

So then I am much better off with the 270 than the 7870...

That's good to hear as there saving me $150 and are probably better quality.


----------



## manfungdarrell

Hello..can anyone from this thread help me configure sgminer 5.0 for my R7 260x?


----------

